# carry na matemática



## Vanda

Gente, meus dias de matemática estão lá no ''ginasial''. Nesta frase:
_Don't forget to carry the two,_ na matemática, como se traduz este carry?
Transportar?! Eu me lembro de a gente dizer: lá vão 2, mas acho que não dá para definir isso num dicionário. Ou dá?


----------



## GamblingCamel

CARRY = to transfer a number from one column of figures to the next, as from units to tens in multiplication and addition

http://cnx.org/content/m34786/latest/graphics16updated.png
6 + 5 + 1 + 7 = 19
write the 9 in the ones column, carry the 1 to the tens column


----------



## fernandobn97007

Vai!

Como em:
Vai um


----------



## Vanda

Entáo, lá vamos com o verbo ir, mesmo!!

Obrigada.


----------



## Outsider

Talvez um simples «não se esqueça de somar o 2».


----------



## Vanda

O probleminha, Outão, _é que é _entrada de dicionário, portanto preciso de um verbo correspondente.


----------



## fernandobn97007

tem o emprestar que pode ser usado no lugar do verbo ir.


----------



## Vanda

_Nó_, e eu que nem me lembrava de nada mais disso!


----------



## uchi.m

Vanda said:
			
		

> _Don't forget to carry the two
> _


Não se esqueça do vai-dois.


----------



## Vanda

Uchi-san, que falta anda fazendo! 
Obrigada aos últimos contribuintes, também.


----------



## mglenadel

"emprestar" no sentido de "carry" só em subtrações. Em somas é "vai":

"sete mais cinco é igual a doze. Dois, vai um..." e 
"seis menos nove, empresta um, dezesseis menos nove dá sete..."


----------



## fernandobn97007

mglenadel said:


> "emprestar" no sentido de "carry" só em subtrações. Em somas é "vai":
> 
> "sete mais cinco é igual a doze. Dois, vai um..." e
> "seis menos nove, empresta um, dezesseis menos nove dá sete..."


 
kkkkkkkk! É verdade! na ansiedade de achar uma palavra, falei besteira.


----------



## GamblingCamel

mglenadel said:


> "emprestar" no sentido de "carry" só em subtrações. Em somas é "vai":
> 
> "sete mais cinco é igual a doze. Dois, vai um..." e
> "seis menos nove, empresta um *borrow the one*, dezesseis menos nove dá sete..."



http://www.wyzant.com/Help/Math/Elementary_Math/Subtraction/Subtracting_With_Borrowing.aspx


----------



## Audie

mglenadel said:


> "emprestar" no sentido de "carry" só em subtrações. Em somas é "vai":
> 
> "sete mais cinco é igual a doze. Dois, vai um..." e
> "seis menos nove, empresta um, dezesseis menos nove dá sete..."


Engraçado! Eu não conhecia esse "emprestar". Como pernambucana, aprendi que na subtração se dizia simplesmente: "nove para dezesseis".
E quando '_ia_', '_ia_' sem '_vai_'.  Assim: "nove para dezesseis, sete. A um. Cinco para treze, oito".


----------



## GOODVIEW

Na soma, eu aprendi que é "*e* vai um". Parece que sem esse *e* a conta não dá certo!


----------



## Audie

GOODVIEW said:


> Na soma, eu aprendi que é "*e* vai um". Parece que sem esse *e* a conta não dá certo!


Ah! Agora entendi por que minha prova-dos-nove nunca dava certo!


----------



## uchi.m

vocês conversam enquanto fazem conta??? eu só uso o excel, graças à deus. e não tenho me arrependido


----------



## Carfer

Eu diria, com toda a naturalidade: _'E não se esqueça que vão dois'_


----------



## Audie

Carfer said:


> Eu diria, com toda a naturalidade: _'E não se esqueça que vão dois'_


Mas, Carfer, e quando você estava (ou, se não usa o Excel de uchi, está) só?





uchi.m said:


> vocês conversam enquanto fazem conta??? eu só uso o  excel, graças à deus. e não tenho me arrependido


Eu não me arrependo é de terceirizar essa tarefa sempre que posso!


----------



## uchi.m

Audierunt said:


> Eu não me arrependo é de terceirizar essa tarefa sempre que posso!



Qualquer coisa, estamos aí


----------



## englishmania

12
+ 9
---

9 e 2 (são) 11. E vai 1. 
1 e 1, dois.  
21.


É engraçado recordar isto ...


----------



## GOODVIEW

Tô vendo que a Engllish domina a manha do "*e*". Mas tem mais um detalhe fundamental pra que a matemática não desande...


 Esse "e", que pronunciaríamos normalmente /i/, tem que ser pronunciado /e/:

/e/ /vai/ /um/.


----------



## Audie

englishmania said:


> 12
> + 9
> ---
> 
> 9 e 2 (são) 11. E vai 1.
> 1 e 1, dois.
> 21.
> 
> 
> É engraçado recordar isto ...


Que bom, eng, que ao menos você você me mostra que em Portugal também se "conversa sozinho" enquanto se soma! 
Mas e quanto à subtração?


----------



## marta12

Também sempre aprendi com: e vai um.

 40
-27
----

7 para 10, 3. E vai um.
2 e 1, 3.
3 para 4, 1.
13


----------



## Audie

Obrigada, Martita! Então, até conversando sozinhos nós nos entendemos!


----------



## mglenadel

uchi.m said:


> vocês conversam enquanto fazem conta??? eu só uso o excel, graças à deus. e não tenho me arrependido



Mas fazer contas é o que nos separa dos animais! Fazer conta e comer pimenta, é claro.


----------



## uchi.m

mglenadel said:


> Mas fazer contas é o que nos separa dos animais! Fazer conta e comer pimenta, é claro.


Então, se é assim, fazer conta no excel é o que separa os não-animais dos não-não-animais.

(...)

Peraí, aí eu viro animal. 98% chimp na veia...


----------



## Carfer

Esperem aí, porque é que insistem no '_vai um'_? Podem ir muitos mais

. 284
. 549
1356
.741
----
2930

Nove e quatro, treze, e seis, dezanove, e um, vinte, e vão dois
Dois e oito, dez, e quatro, catorze, e cinco, dezanove, e quatro, vinte e três e vão dois
Dois e dois, quatro, e cinco, nove, e três, doze, e sete dezanove, e vai um 
Um e um, dois
dois mil novecentos e trinta

E, nas subtracções, também digo como a Audie _'cinco para sete, dois' (_hoje estou mais virado para os 'dois'. Talvez porque esteja sozinho


----------



## mglenadel

"vai um" é modo de falar. 'Vão' quantos forem…


----------



## marta12

Felizmente Audie!


----------

